# 1.2 testserver Patchnotes



## Sam28 (12. Februar 2009)

Englisch und komplett:
http://herald.warhammeronline.com/patchnot...p?id=2009_1-1-2

Deutsch gibts bisher nur die höhepunkte aufgrund der Länge der Patchnotes:
http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de361&#9001;=de

Sie fummeln viel an der Klassen Balance rum, am Crafting System, neue Mounts, auch an RvR Balance, Dungeon Itemization, tausende Fixes und Änderungen, neues Szenario, die neue RVR Zonen Kontrolle, neue RvR Quests und Interface Änderungen.
Habe da nur mal rübergescrollt, sieht aber sehr nett aus.


----------



## Deelight2 (12. Februar 2009)

Sam28 schrieb:


> Englisch und komplett:
> http://herald.warhammeronline.com/patchnot...p?id=2009_1-1-2
> 
> Deutsch gibts bisher nur die höhepunkte aufgrund der Länge der Patchnotes:
> ...



...und das soll nächste Woche auf den PTS. Ich freu mich schon drauf !

Deeterna
Orbis Lunae
Carroburg


----------



## Clangeddin1980 (12. Februar 2009)

Ach du meine Fresse - nach dem lesen der englischen (ausführlichen) Patchnotes kann ich nur eines sagen.....
Ich liebe dieses Spiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das komplette WAR - Team arbeitet wirklich genial!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Freu mich auf diesen Patch wie ein kleines Kind auf das Christkind,den Osterhasen,Geburtstag usw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Gumja (12. Februar 2009)

> Vorherrschaft über die Gebietskontrolle
> Um die Eroberung und Verteidigung der Burgen zu fördern und die Strategie „Verteidigung ohne zu verteidigen“ zu bekämpfen, führen wir die Mechanik der Vorherrschaft über die Gebietskontrolle ein. Mit diesem System haben Spieler, die alle Schlachtfeldziele einnehmen und halten sowie Burgen in einem umkämpften Gebiet (in Abschnitt 4) oder in einem geteilten RvR-Gebiet (Abschnitt 2 und 3) beanspruchen, die Möglichkeit, dieses Gebiet einzunehmen und die Standardmechanik der Gebietskontrolle zu umgehen.
> 
> Jedes Schlachtfeldziel und jede Burg wird 1 Vorherrschaftspunkt wert sein. Um ein Gebiet über die Vorherrschaftsregeln einzunehmen, muss eure Armee alle 6 Vorherrschaftspunkte innehaben. In den Abschnitten 2 und 3 erhält die Armee die Kontrolle über den gesamten Abschnitt, die alle sechs Punkte eines geteilten RvR-Gebietes erobert hat. Das wird durch kleine Höcker auf der Leiste für die Gebietskontrolle dargestellt.
> ...


JA!
Endlich wird es SINN machen Burgen zu claimen und diese auch zu deffen!


----------



## Astravall (12. Februar 2009)

Oh das hier mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:



> Talisman Crafting
> Talisman crafting has been adjusted moderately in version 1.2, with the primary changes focusing on allowing players to create Talismans without needing a large number of additional components. In addition, we have reduced the potency of all Resistance Talismans in order to bring them in-line with other Talisman bonuses.
> * Resistance Talismans have had their effect reduced by 50%.



Oder das hier mag ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MfG Michael


----------



## Jemix (12. Februar 2009)

Hat einer was zu den Resiänderungen gefunden?
Oder wars wirklich nur "Müll" was in den inoffiziellen Notes stand?

Gruß
JemiX


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (12. Februar 2009)

@Astravall

Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, das du aufgrund der Fixes der HK als Stoffi jetzt massiv weniger Schaden nehmen wirst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Fixes bieten den Tanks jetzt ein wenig mehr Spielraum da zwei Rüssidebuffs entfernt worden sind. Die Küsse machen jetzt Körperschaden, was aber mit der veränderten Resi Mechanik ned so schlimm ist und die Opener machen ein bisserl weniger Schaden....und das wars !!

Stoffis werden weiterhin nur Opfer sein und das ist gut so *hrhr*


----------



## Jemix (12. Februar 2009)

Sie schrieb:


> Stoffis werden weiterhin nur Opfer sein und das ist gut so *hrhr*



Ja solange wir aber weiter entfehrnt von euch stehen, seid ihr dann umsomehr die Opfer, die wir wegnuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1st Target im 2er Assist und du kannst den Boden küssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
JemiX


----------



## Churchak (12. Februar 2009)

Sie schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, das du aufgrund der Fixes der HK als Stoffi jetzt massiv weniger Schaden nehmen wirst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sicher aber jeder nerf bei der hexe ist nen guter nerf! 
und gerade für tanks freut es mich kommen die sich dann nimmer so verarscht vor gegen diese blöde rubbel klasse.

ps schöne sachen dabei freu mich schon auf die komlette deut. übersetzung ^^


----------



## Yronnyn (12. Februar 2009)

Highlights für mich sind folgende:


Absorb der Healklassen erhöht
Schamie AP Absorb jetzt immer insta!
Gruppenheal der Healklassen jetzt Schneller gecastet und erhöht(Imba? mit 2 healern)
WL Löwen Pet pull total nerf: 65ft und 30s recast(CB jetzt auch 30sec recast)
ZoneControll umgehung Feat. (Nachraids inc!)
Squik aufwertungen vorallem im Nahkampfbereich
Pick Lock gefixed(da bin ich ja mal gespannt)
Die vielen neuen Feautures die ich hier mal nicht aufzählen werde.

Gruß


----------



## zadros (12. Februar 2009)

juhuuu die besten chars im spiel werden gepimpt!

instant grp heals für dok + siggi, der auchnoch mehr heilt!!
gott sei dank braucht man nurnoch die eine klasse zum heilen!


----------



## HGVermillion (12. Februar 2009)

* Hold the Line: This ability now has the correct cooldown of 0 seconds. 

Endlich ist man als Tank auch mal nützlich ^^


----------



## El Homer (12. Februar 2009)

Clangeddin1980 schrieb:


> Ach du meine Fresse - nach dem lesen der englischen (ausführlichen) Patchnotes kann ich nur eines sagen.....
> Ich liebe dieses Spiel!
> 
> 
> ...


Komisch das musste ich auch denken,
btw kann mir einer sagen wie man auf die Testserver kommt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Odin~ (12. Februar 2009)

El schrieb:


> Komisch das musste ich auch denken,
> btw kann mir einer sagen wie man auf die Testserver kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube du hast eine "testpatch.exe" oder so in deinem WAR Verzeichnis, einfach die mal starten. (bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher)


b2t:
Scheiße ist das geil! XD Der Patch hat mehr Lesestoff als so manches Buch ^^ freu mich wie ein Schnitzel auf März. =)


----------



## Holy_strike (12. Februar 2009)

Log dich einfach auf http://www.war-europe.com/ ein lass deinen char aufs testcenter transferieren und ab geht die post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Busco (12. Februar 2009)

> I can confirm that the changes to resists are indeed included in 1.2, they seem to have been left off during the editing process however. We'll update the Herald first thing tomorrow, but in the meantime, the note will read something like this:
> 
> "Resistances
> -Magic resistance over 40% will now experience diminishing returns. Players will receive less resistance per point of stat over the cap
> -Resistances that have reached diminishing returns will be displayed in Orange text on the character sheet."


http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/redirector....F110237509%2Fp1

Da hats dei Resis.


----------



## HGVermillion (12. Februar 2009)

* Hold the Line: This ability now has the correct cooldown of 0 seconds. 

Endlich ist man als Tank auch mal nützlich ^^


----------



## Senubirath (12. Februar 2009)

Öhhh..... haste vorhin doch schon erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (12. Februar 2009)

Kann man wohl nicht oft genug sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leogolas (12. Februar 2009)

The Zone Control Bar can now be clicked to provide more details on each Zone Control Pool, including each contributing system, and who is winning the battle for each. This will tell you what your realm still needs to accomplish in order to conquer the zone! 

jetzt kann man auch mal ein gebiet gezielt locken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so macht des gleich mehr sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (12. Februar 2009)

Kann sein das wir nicht auf die testserver kommen? Also ich komm ma nicht drauf -_-

Oder sollte ich mir da keine sorgen drüber machen?


----------



## Astravall (12. Februar 2009)

Moment das ist momentan auf den Ami-Testservern ... hier bei uns gibt es eigene von GOA ... d.h. erst muss sicherlich bischen was überstezt werden usw ... den Patch muss dann GOA noch auf unseren Europa-Testservern installieren.

MfG Michael


----------



## Senubirath (12. Februar 2009)

Arghhhhh..... stimmt ja... danke für den hinweis erst sind ja die amis dran.

Okay... dann sollte es auch net lange dauern bis wir uns das schon in kürze ansehen können.


----------



## rosabuffed (12. Februar 2009)

* Fixed circumstances in which players were able to join Channel 0 and see enemy realm chat.

LOL, den kannte ich ja gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




* If a zone that was taken over by Zone Domination is put into a contested state, all timers and Domination Points are reset.

Wird schwer werden eine gelockte Zone lange zu halten. Das Erobern eines BFO reicht zum Reset?


----------



## Senubirath (12. Februar 2009)

oO wow... genauso wie Schamis die Keep Doors heilen konnten....

Da sieht man ma... mansche fehler bekommt man einfach net mit^^


----------



## offlinemodus (12. Februar 2009)

"All buff potions will now persist through death"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (12. Februar 2009)

Dat heißt die buffs bleiben also bestehen und müssen nicht noch ma frisch gecastet werden? Cool.... stört mich schon als Schami meinen mitstreiter immer wieder neu zu buffen weil meine augen nicht überall sind^^


----------



## BlackDragonE (12. Februar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Dat heißt die buffs bleiben also bestehen und müssen nicht noch ma frisch gecastet werden? Cool.... stört mich schon als Schami meinen mitstreiter immer wieder neu zu buffen weil meine augen nicht überall sind^^



Nicht die Buffs sondern die Pots..
Allso Alchi teile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder hab ichs falsch verstanden? xD


----------



## offlinemodus (12. Februar 2009)

BlackDragonE schrieb:


> Nicht die Buffs sondern die Pots..
> Allso Alchi teile
> 
> 
> ...



Potions also Tränke, nicht die Buffs!
Wenn damit auch die Resitränke gemeint sind, hat man eine echte alternative zu den Talismanen...

Apotheker werden bald auch mehr Umsatz machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derrania (12. Februar 2009)

BlackDragonE schrieb:


> Nicht die Buffs sondern die Pots..
> Allso Alchi teile
> 
> 
> ...



Noe da steht ja Potions :-)


----------



## Senubirath (12. Februar 2009)

Nope... ich habs falsch gelesen ^^ "Potion" sry mein fehler XD

Aber dennoch wäre das cool.... da wirft man sich so ein hartes zeug ein... krepiert dennoch und der gebrauchte effekt is weg -_- So hat man immerhin etwas davon und muss nicht warten bis der pot cd abgelaufen is^^


----------



## Churchak (12. Februar 2009)

jup vorallen in BGs super dann nutz ich am ende ja doch noch mal meine willenskrafttränke ,bisher war ich dazu immer zu geizig. ^^


----------



## Diven (12. Februar 2009)

> * Darkpromise weapons have been retired and will no longer drop in Lost Vale.
> * Darkpromise cloaks have been retired and will no longer drop in Lost Vale.
> * Darkpromise accessories have been retired and will no longer drop in Lost Vale.



Strike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 endlich nicht mehr so viel verwerten

und das resis limit ... nice one  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (12. Februar 2009)

Darkpromise.... blick da jetzt net so durch... sind die jetzt raus oder nur raus aus Lost Vale und können andersweitig besorgt werden?


Manschma zweifle ich an meinen englisch fähigkeiten.... aber bin doch eher ma auf die deutsche versi der patchnotes gespannt...


----------



## Lunafire (12. Februar 2009)

> Balance Changes:
> * Pack Assault: This ability will now deal Spirit Damage.
> * Fey Illusion: This ability will now debuff the target's autoattack speed. Additionally, this ability will no longer require a frontal positional, and will cost slightly more AP.
> * Fetch: This ability's range has been reduced to 65 feet, and its cost has been reduced.  Additionally, this ability's cooldown has been increased to 30 seconds.





Fetch auf 65 Fuss und 30sec CD.


Werden noch mehr mit Loner Tactic rumlaufen dann.


----------



## Diven (12. Februar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Darkpromise.... blick da jetzt net so durch... sind die jetzt raus oder nur raus aus Lost Vale und können andersweitig besorgt werden?
> 
> 
> Manschma zweifle ich an meinen englisch fähigkeiten.... aber bin doch eher ma auf die deutsche versi der patchnotes gespannt...



das sind Lost Vale drops. aber meist random generiert im sinne von "30 wille 30 initiative 90 alle resis" oder waffen für Magus "60 wille 100 leben" also total sinnlos und die dinger werden rausgenommen und dafür neue sinnvolle reingesetzt


----------



## Stindis (12. Februar 2009)

Also da bin ich wirklich sehr positiv überrascht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Patchnotes klingen wirklich recht vielversprechend. Freut mich wirklich, dass die Entwickler recht zügig Verbesserungen und Erweiterungen einbauen und auch ein wenig auf die Com hören (wenn auch leider wohl nur auf die amerikanische).


----------



## Jemix (12. Februar 2009)

Juhu wenn die Tränke nun über den Tod hinweg weiterlaufen kann man nu endlich auchmal Geld machen mit Pharmazie, bisher hat die keiner gekauft, weil sie nur im PVE-Bereich nützlich waren wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Senubirath (12. Februar 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> das sind Lost Vale drops. aber meist random generiert im sinne von "30 wille 30 initiative 90 alle resis" oder waffen für Magus "60 wille 100 leben" also total sinnlos und die dinger werden rausgenommen und dafür neue sinnvolle reingesetzt



All right...... war ja noch net lost vale also sollte es mich nun nicht kümmern ^^

Aber bin doch ma gespannt was für neue sachen dann kommen werden XD


Das mit dem WL ist schon ne nette sache.... der angelskill war ja ma echt mies wie er vorher war


----------



## Chabnang (12. Februar 2009)

Klingt soweit ganz nett, aber was ich doch stark vermisse sind änderungen am Moral 2 Skill der BWs http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8216 und bei dem Sigmarpriester fehlt eine Änderung von http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8269.
Bisher stackt der skill ja noch was ihn extrem stark ihn vorgebauten Gruppen macht.

Imho wäre aber das vom BW am wichtigsten, dieser skill ist verdammt oft Spielentscheidend und ganz einfach zu mächtig.

Mfg


----------



## heretik (12. Februar 2009)

Ich find in den englischen Patchnotes nix über die diminishing returns der Resistenzen. Jemand ein Zitat parat?


----------



## Astravall (12. Februar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich find in den englischen Patchnotes nix über die diminishing returns der Resistenzen. Jemand ein Zitat parat?



Haben sie in den Testpatchnotes vergessen angeblich ... wollen sie aber noch korrigieren. Soll so aber wohl auf dem Testserver live sein.

Irgendwo unter diesem Link soll man diese Aussage finden:
http://vnboards.ign.com/warhammer_online_a...97/110237509/p1

Aber da man den Thread nicht durchsuchen kann und das teil dutzende Seiten lang ist mittlerweile hab ich keine Lust das zu durchsuchen -.-

EDIT: Ah gleich auf der zweiten Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... fast ganz oben ... postet ein Mythic mitarbeiter:



> I can confirm that the changes to resists are indeed included in 1.2, they seem to have been left off during the editing process however. We'll update the Herald first thing tomorrow, but in the meantime, the note will read something like this:
> 
> "Resistances
> -Magic resistance over 40% will now experience diminishing returns. Players will receive less resistance per point of stat over the cap
> -Resistances that have reached diminishing returns will be displayed in Orange text on the character sheet."




MfG Michael


----------



## Sam28 (12. Februar 2009)

Ich konnte übrigens schon die neuen FotM Setups herauslesen, indem ich die Klassen nahm, bei denen nicht geweint wurde das sie unterpowert wären.
Hier sind meine Ergebnisse.
Order:
Schwertmeister und Sigmarpriester
Destro:
Schwarzer Gardist und Jünger des Khaine

Alle anderen Klassen sind zu schwach oder werden gerade generft.
Allerdings dazu noch eine Warnung, da dies die einzigen nicht unterpowerten Klassen sind, ist ein Nerf in einer der darauffolgender Patches wahrscheinlich.

Quelle: Verschiedene Foren.


----------



## heretik (12. Februar 2009)

Gerade bei den beiden Nahkampfheilern muss ich mich eh schwer wundern, dass deren GrpHeals sogar noch aufgewertet wurden. Aber irgendwer wird sich da irgendwo in einem offenbar heftig mit würzigem Rauchwerk vernebelten Zimmer schon seine Balancing-Gedanken gemacht haben...

@Astravall: Danke für Info!


----------



## Yronnyn (13. Februar 2009)

Ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach. Mit den Resi Änderungen wurde ja quasi der DMG erhöht oder Zumindest Gefixed. Generel wurden alle Heiler aufgewertet und vorallem der Absorb und der Gruppenheal erhöht. Im großen und ganzen eigentlich zu begrüßen. Wird aber wohl die Assist/Spike Gruppen belohnen.

Gruß


----------



## Astravall (13. Februar 2009)

Also ich begrüße die Änderungen der Resis sehr ... man kommt sich als Feuerzeuberer und 'Damagedealer' schon leicht verarscht vor wenn man solo auf einen einsamen zeloten in Stoffrüsrung trifft. Silcene und Niederwerfen werden gleich mal resistet/gestört ... man wirft Heilreduzierung an und dann dots und den channelzauber und die höchsten Zahlen die Aufploppen sind 140 Schaden .... der Zelot wirft nen billigen Hot an ... geht damit nicht unter 96% und ich caste mich dank rückkopplung (600-750 schaden die ich NICHT mit resis abfangen kann -.- ) schon alleine auf 30% runter und der Zelot gibt mir den Rest mit seinen Schadenszaubern.

Könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie bescheuert man sich da vorkommt -.-? 

MfG Michael


----------



## zadros (13. Februar 2009)

Yronnyn schrieb:


> Ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach. Mit den Resi Änderungen wurde ja quasi der DMG erhöht oder Zumindest Gefixed. Generel wurden alle Heiler aufgewertet und vorallem der Absorb und der Gruppenheal erhöht. Im großen und ganzen eigentlich zu begrüßen. Wird aber wohl die Assist/Spike Gruppen belohnen.
> 
> Gruß



Zelot/Runi und Schamane/Erzi werden unnütz: DoK und Siggi heilen jetzt schon mehr als die anderen heiler, halten das 3fache aus und teilen das 10fache an den gegnern aus.
Es gibt schon überlegungen mit dem patch eine 6er DoK stammgruppe zu machen, was anderes brauchst in dem spiel ja nicht mehr...
Ich komm mir als Zelot ziemlich verarscht vor und werde wohl den acc auslaufen lassen bis das balancing zwischen den heilern ok ist und ich mir wieder als heiler vor komme...

hab sogar aus frust mit wow wieder angefangen



Astravall schrieb:


> und der Zelot gibt mir den Rest mit seinen Schadenszaubern.



das liegt aber nur daran dass alle zeloten nurnoch auf resis + widerstand + leben gehen, da die heilung eh vom dok übernommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


den rest geben bei 30% von sagen wir 6000 leben dauert dann noch lange genug so ca 10 minuten, denn schaden machen wir auch keinen


----------



## Rorgak (13. Februar 2009)

Kann mich nur anschließen, bin doch sehr verwundert, dass die lieben Nahkampfheiler sogar eher noch gebuffed werden. Sehr wunderlich, aber mal abwarten! Genaues kann man erst mit dem PAtch sagen!


----------



## BlackDragonE (13. Februar 2009)

Naja find die Healer anpassungen auch net grad soo gut..

Besonders als Runi dacht ich eig das Rune der Wiederherstellung (2,5sec) zumindest in cast zeit runtergesetzt wird... aber ne.. der Grp heal cast wird runtergesetzt -.-

Bzw weiß wer ob nun die Ruftaktiken mit +Ruf für Sz/Rvr und so funktionieren?
Ein Gm meinte letztens ich sollte mir die Patchnotes durchlesen... (er meinte aber alle durchschauen ob ich was finde oO)


----------



## Yronnyn (13. Februar 2009)

Laut patch Notes soll pick Lock vom WE/WH jetzt gehen.



> Zelot/Runi und Schamane/Erzi werden unnütz: DoK und Siggi heilen jetzt schon mehr als die anderen heiler, halten das 3fache aus und teilen das 10fache an den gegnern aus.
> Es gibt schon überlegungen mit dem patch eine 6er DoK stammgruppe zu machen, was anderes brauchst in dem spiel ja nicht mehr...
> Ich komm mir als Zelot ziemlich verarscht vor und werde wohl den acc auslaufen lassen bis das balancing zwischen den heilern ok ist und ich mir wieder als heiler vor komme...



Intressant mich würde intressieren was schneller bedeutet. Man muss sich nur mal überlegen. Schamie Grpheal im Moment 3sec. DoK Grp heal im Moment 1s. Was soll da noch getuned werden beim DoK? Vieleicht ist es "nur" eine anpassung.

Gru0


----------



## Wulfenson (13. Februar 2009)

Moinsen

mich würd ja mal schwer interessieren was ihr über uns DoK/Sig so rumwhined?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schließlich müssen wir im gegensatz zu euch immernoch an die front  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und da dauerts meist ned lang bis man gefocust wird und somit im dreck liegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und das bissl mehr das wir jetzt heilen machts kraut auch ned fett nach dem resi nerf 

somit seid ihr mit euren großen single target heals noch immer mindestens gleich gut, mmn sogar noch immer besser als wir dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg

ps: ich freu mich wie bolle auf den patch und vor allem freut mich das ich recht behalten habe und sie alles was mich gestört hatte komplett verändert bzw zumindest so verbessert haben damit mir wow wie eine shareware vorkommt ^^


----------



## heretik (13. Februar 2009)

Wulfenson schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> mich würd ja mal schwer interessieren was ihr über uns DoK/Sig so rumwhined?
> 
> ...



Warum solltest du an die Front müssen? Lila Buch ausgerüstet und von hinten ohne Sichtlinie Gruppenheal gespammt.

Und danke an den Whinequitter von oben, der "aus Frust" sogar wieder mit WoW angefangen hat... so ein Lacher versüßt den frühen Morgen doch deutlich.


----------



## Wulfenson (13. Februar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Warum solltest du an die Front müssen? Lila Buch ausgerüstet und von hinten ohne Sichtlinie Gruppenheal gespammt.
> 
> Und danke an den Whinequitter von oben, der "aus Frust" sogar wieder mit WoW angefangen hat... so ein Lacher versüßt den frühen Morgen doch deutlich.




ja ne klar und weil ich hinten stehn will spiel ich nen dok? ^^
sicher geht das auch, aber max heal output is nunmal vorne bzw kurz hinter der front

zumindest wenns einem auf mehr ankommt als auf die dumme statistik denn was nützen 300k heal laut statistik wenn du grad mal 1nen mit dem grpheal heilst?
deswegen riskier ich lieber mal meinen hals und hüpf vorne rum aber kann dafür auch mal 4-8k heal mit seelenzerfetzen anbringen ;-)

außerdem musst an den kelch auch mal rankommen, ich schlepp noch immer den dämlichen 9er mit. shice dropluck ^^ 

mfg


----------



## alexdeto (13. Februar 2009)

Also ich weiss ja nicht, aber bei mir aufm Server rennen die Sigis rum die wie bekloppten, teilen Schaden aus ohne ende, haben meistens doppelt so viel Heilung wie ein Runi (obwohl dieser die ganze Zeit HoTs, Heals und Grp-Heals raus haut) und verrecken auch nicht da sie sich selbst fix hochheilen können. Selbst die DoK kriegen wir teilweise nicht mit 3-4 DDlern down weil der Heal zu stark ist von denen.

Genau das ist das Problem vom Runi und das ist warum ich Mythic nicht verstehe. Von wegen Runi ist die Heilerklasse #1 der Ordnung - das war evtl. mal vor den Nerfs. Mitlerweile dümpeln wir so rum und versuchen das abzugreifen was ein Sigi nicht schon komplett weg heilt.

Klar sobald nur ein AM oder ein Sigi (nicht full auf Heilung geskilleD) mit in der Gruppe/WB sind, dann kann man als Runi auch wieder schön heilen. Das ist aber eher die Ausnahme. Runis können über längere Distanz gut heilen, wenn es aber darum geht über kurzem Zeitraum viel und schnelle Heals raus zu hauen kann man uns in die Tonne treten da wir a) nicht die Spells dazu haben, b) die wichtigen Spells zu lange dauern zum Casten und c) die paar HoTs die wir haben oftmals nicht gegen den Damage am Target ankommen.

Slayer ich komme!
-Hrot


----------



## MHGCFR (13. Februar 2009)

Chabnang schrieb:


> Klingt soweit ganz nett, aber was ich doch stark vermisse sind änderungen am Moral 2 Skill der BWs http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8216 und bei dem Sigmarpriester fehlt eine Änderung von http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8269.
> Bisher stackt der skill ja noch was ihn extrem stark ihn vorgebauten Gruppen macht.
> 
> Imho wäre aber das vom BW am wichtigsten, dieser skill ist verdammt oft Spielentscheidend und ganz einfach zu mächtig.
> ...


Das mit dem Moral-2-Skill des BW kann ich nur unterschreiben. Meines Erachtens sollte der BW gar keine CC-Fähigkeiten haben, bei der Reichweite und dem Dmg. Denn als Nahkämpfer haste kaum eine Chance so einen im KT mal zu legen, weil erst gerootet wird und dann auch noch 5s entwaffnet. In der Zeit ist der BW schon auf die andere Seite des KT gelaufen, ohne nennenswert Schaden abbekommen zu haben. Und das tolle daran: Er braucht dafür weder Heilung noch einen Tank zum Abschirmen. So wird das Stein-Schere-Papier-Prinzip gerade im Kampf von Kriegstrupps völlig ausgehöhlt. Letztlich schauen die Nahkämpfer meist nur zu, während die Seite mit den meisten Fernkämpfern gewinnt. Würde man aber den Fernkämpfern das ganze CC nehmen, hätten Nahkämpfer auf beiden Seiten mehr Daseinsberechtigung. Die Angreifer, weil sie mal ein paar Fernkämpfer tot bekommen, die Verteidiger, weil sie sich in die Bresche werfen müssten, um ihre Fernkämpfer zu schützen.


----------



## heretik (13. Februar 2009)

Wulfenson schrieb:


> zumindest wenns einem auf mehr ankommt als auf die dumme statistik denn was nützen 300k heal laut statistik wenn du grad mal 1nen mit dem grpheal heilst?
> deswegen riskier ich lieber mal meinen hals und hüpf vorne rum aber kann dafür auch mal 4-8k heal mit seelenzerfetzen anbringen ;-)



Wie willst du 300k Heal zusammenbringen, wenn du grad mal einen mit dem GrpHeal heilst?
Und wer länger lebt heilt länger. Deshalb vermeide ich es in der Regel, mit meinem Jünger den Kopf zu riskieren.


----------



## Manic2320 (13. Februar 2009)

Wahrscheinlich spiel ich ein andere Game wie ihr, ihr vermischt hier sehr viele Skillungen des Sigis (und wahrscheinlich des DoKs) wenn dein Sigi auf Heilung skillt ist er ein recht brauchbarer Heiler (so sollte es ja auch sein) macht aber im Gegenzug im Nahkampf so gut wie keinen Schaden mehr, umgekehrt ein Sigi auf Zorn geskillt macht halbwegs guten Schaden ist aber nur ein mäßiger Heiler. Der Sigi kann ein einziges Ziel sehr gut heilen aber wenn die ganze Gruppe schaden bekommt ist schnell schicht im Schacht.
Der Sigi hat sehr gute Hots, aber nur einen sehr miesen Direktheal wenn 2-3 DD auf ein Ziel schlagen kannst den Schaden in der Regel mit den Hots nicht wegheilen.

Natürlich spielt auch hier die Ausrüstung eine große Rolle.


----------



## Astravall (13. Februar 2009)

MHGCFR schrieb:


> Das mit dem Moral-2-Skill des BW kann ich nur unterschreiben. Meines Erachtens sollte der BW gar keine CC-Fähigkeiten haben, bei der Reichweite und dem Dmg. Denn als Nahkämpfer haste kaum eine Chance so einen im KT mal zu legen, weil erst gerootet wird und dann auch noch 5s entwaffnet. In der Zeit ist der BW schon auf die andere Seite des KT gelaufen, ohne nennenswert Schaden abbekommen zu haben. Und das tolle daran: Er braucht dafür weder Heilung noch einen Tank zum Abschirmen. So wird das Stein-Schere-Papier-Prinzip gerade im Kampf von Kriegstrupps völlig ausgehöhlt. Letztlich schauen die Nahkämpfer meist nur zu, während die Seite mit den meisten Fernkämpfern gewinnt. Würde man aber den Fernkämpfern das ganze CC nehmen, hätten Nahkämpfer auf beiden Seiten mehr Daseinsberechtigung. Die Angreifer, weil sie mal ein paar Fernkämpfer tot bekommen, die Verteidiger, weil sie sich in die Bresche werfen müssten, um ihre Fernkämpfer zu schützen.



Reden wir vom selben Spiel? Ich kenne das aus Feuerzauberer-Sicht etwas anders ... root interessiert gleich drei mal nicht weil sofort gebrochen wird und die Moral wirkt selten weil der Tank noch Imun von irgendeinem anderen Effekt ist oder befreit sich mit seinen Fertigkeiten. Egal wie man es dreht die Zeit reicht lange nicht um dem Tank gefährlich zu werden. Also ich komm damit nicht auf Abstand und bin meist wenig später tot, aber bestimmt mache ich nur was falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Eigentlich sind wir ja imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## MHGCFR (13. Februar 2009)

Manic2320 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich spiel ich ein andere Game wie ihr, ihr vermischt hier sehr viele Skillungen des Sigis (und wahrscheinlich des DoKs) wenn dein Sigi auf Heilung skillt ist er ein recht brauchbarer Heiler (so sollte es ja auch sein) macht aber im Gegenzug im Nahkampf so gut wie keinen Schaden mehr, umgekehrt ein Sigi auf Zorn geskillt macht halbwegs guten Schaden ist aber nur ein mäßiger Heiler. Der Sigi kann ein einziges Ziel sehr gut heilen aber wenn die ganze Gruppe schaden bekommt ist schnell schicht im Schacht.
> Der Sigi hat sehr gute Hots, aber nur einen sehr miesen Direktheal wenn 2-3 DD auf ein Ziel schlagen kannst den Schaden in der Regel mit den Hots nicht wegheilen.
> 
> Natürlich spielt auch hier die Ausrüstung eine große Rolle.


Oder du skillst einfach den mittleren Baum und machst sowohl Schaden als auch Heilung, kombiniert mit dem Heilungsbaum. Dadurch heilst du nur ein wenig schlechter mit deinen reinen Heilskills, machst aber ordentlich Schaden und Heilung dazu. Hatte letztens mal die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein einzelner Siggi meinen Chaosbarbaren und einen Auserkorenen gleichzeitig gemoscht hat. Obwohl ich die Rüstung um 75% reduziert hatte, die Heilung um 50% und den Fertigkeitsaufbau um 1s verlangsamt hatte. Zudem wurde er noch 4s vom Auserkorenen gestunnt. Sicher hatte der Siggi gutes Equip, aber dennoch heilt der durchschnittliche Siggi fast so gut, wie die anderen Heiler, hält aber um einiges mehr aus. Dementsprechend wäre es angemessen den Heilungsausstoß zumindest beim Baum 2 zu verringern, sodass ein wenig Gleichgewicht zu den anderen Heilern hergestellt wird.


----------



## Wulfenson (13. Februar 2009)

> Also ich weiss ja nicht, aber bei mir aufm Server rennen die Sigis rum die wie bekloppten, teilen Schaden aus ohne ende, haben meistens doppelt so viel Heilung wie ein Runi (obwohl dieser die ganze Zeit HoTs, Heals und Grp-Heals raus haut) und verrecken auch nicht da sie sich selbst fix hochheilen können. Selbst die DoK kriegen wir teilweise nicht mit 3-4 DDlern down weil der Heal zu stark ist von denen.



Also ehrlich, bleibt mal bei der wahrheit.. 
3-4dd? und der dok/sig soll ned down gehn?
entweder der is ein dreckiger buguser (siehe 5k wille bug) oder ihr habt lauter afk ddler oder er hat 5heiler im kreuz ^^
aber selbst dann is er im normalfall schneller geschichte als ne papierkatze von nem asphesthund durch die hölle gejagt

heal debuff -> auf 50% prügeln -> knockdown/stun/whatever -> finisher setzen und über kill freuen
wer das oder etwas ähnliches als dd ned hinbekommt sollte mal sein klassenforum checken oder klasse wechseln



> Genau das ist das Problem vom Runi und das ist warum ich Mythic nicht verstehe. Von wegen Runi ist die Heilerklasse #1 der Ordnung - das war evtl. mal vor den Nerfs. Mitlerweile dümpeln wir so rum und versuchen das abzugreifen was ein Sigi nicht schon komplett weg heilt.



spielt ihr nur gegen vollnubs?
ich mein ja klar gegen die hatt man als dok/sig leichtes spiel aber sobald die leute assisten kannst es als dok/sig vergessen und bloss noch versuchen den ae wegzuheilen



> Klar sobald nur ein AM oder ein Sigi (nicht full auf Heilung geskilleD) mit in der Gruppe/WB sind, dann kann man als Runi auch wieder schön heilen. Das ist aber eher die Ausnahme. Runis können über längere Distanz gut heilen, wenn es aber darum geht über kurzem Zeitraum viel und schnelle Heals raus zu hauen kann man uns in die Tonne treten da wir a) nicht die Spells dazu haben, b) die wichtigen Spells zu lange dauern zum Casten und c) die paar HoTs die wir haben oftmals nicht gegen den Damage am Target ankommen.
> 
> Slayer ich komme!
> -Hrot



zu:
a) wenn dir die spells nicht passen such dir ne andre klasse gibt schließlich genug und dok/sig hatt außer Seelezerfetzen/ka  auch nichts das schnell viel heilt
denn mitm grpheal kannst genau nüsse gegenheilen bei fokus damage

b) das is kein argument, denn wenn eure fetten heals instant wären könnt man gleich das spiel schrotten, außerdem solltest vielleicht nicht die langen casts auf weiche targets verschwenden die ohnehin in 3sek down sind

c) "zisch" ooooohh <- das ist die dose mitleid  die ich dir aufmach ^^ 
sry aber wennst hotten willst hast die falsche klasse



@Slayer:
ich freu mich schon drauf euch slayer reihenweise abzuschlachten weil alle heiler klasse wechseln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg


----------



## Mikehoof (13. Februar 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Reden wir vom selben Spiel? Ich kenne das aus Feuerzauberer-Sicht etwas anders ... root interessiert gleich drei mal nicht weil sofort gebrochen wird und die Moral wirkt selten weil der Tank noch Imun von irgendeinem anderen Effekt ist oder befreit sich mit seinen Fertigkeiten. Egal wie man es dreht die Zeit reicht lange nicht um dem Tank gefährlich zu werden. Also ich komm damit nicht auf Abstand und bin meist wenig später tot, aber bestimmt mache ich nur was falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die Moral 2 funktioniert so selten das man fast vergessen kann das man sie hat :-) Also dem BW noch etwas von den wenigen Möglichkeiten zu nehmen die er hat um vom Gegner wegzukommen wäre ein Verbrechen.


----------



## MHGCFR (13. Februar 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Reden wir vom selben Spiel? Ich kenne das aus Feuerzauberer-Sicht etwas anders ... root interessiert gleich drei mal nicht weil sofort gebrochen wird und die Moral wirkt selten weil der Tank noch Imun von irgendeinem anderen Effekt ist oder befreit sich mit seinen Fertigkeiten. Egal wie man es dreht die Zeit reicht lange nicht um dem Tank gefährlich zu werden. Also ich komm damit nicht auf Abstand und bin meist wenig später tot, aber bestimmt mache ich nur was falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Eigentlich meinte ich ja auch eher die Nah-DDler, die Tanks zumeist keinen ernst zu nehmenden Burst-Schaden, der nicht recht schnell gegengeheilt werden könnte. Aber gerade die Nahkampf-DDler, die einen solchen Burst erzeugen können, sind in den (mindestens) 8s bis das ganze CC überwunden ist, schon lange tot.


----------



## MHGCFR (13. Februar 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Die Moral 2 funktioniert so selten das man fast vergessen kann das man sie hat :-) Also dem BW noch etwas von den wenigen Möglichkeiten zu nehmen die er hat um vom Gegner wegzukommen wäre ein Verbrechen.


Spiel mal einen Nah-DDler. Da kommste überhaupt nicht weg. In den Nahkampf gehen, heißt sterben gehen. Vielleicht nimmt man noch einen mit, wenn man nicht gerade gerootet oder entwaffnet ist. Als Nahkampf-DDler stirbt man alle 2 Minuten im Kampf zwischen Kriegstrupps. Als Fernkämpfer kennt man das natürlich nicht, da steht man gemütlich hinten und stirbt alle halbe Stunde mal. Ist doch klar, dass man das auch noch vermeiden will und am besten noch mehr CC braucht.


----------



## Wulfenson (13. Februar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Wie willst du 300k Heal zusammenbringen, wenn du grad mal einen mit dem GrpHeal heilst?
> Und wer länger lebt heilt länger. Deshalb vermeide ich es in der Regel, mit meinem Jünger den Kopf zu riskieren.



Die 300k waren nur als extrem beispiel, sind jedoch wenn man voll auf heal geskillt ist in der regel sehr leicht zu holen.
selbst mit voller opferskillung und grad mal 6punkten in heal komm ich auf locker flockige 180-220k heal wenn ich den dümmlichen kelch nehm und grpheal spamme

Und i tipfel reiten brauchst auch wieder ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

klar heilt man fast alle in der gruppe aber der heal wird ja auch schon gerechnet wenn man zb nur 1hp verloren hatt somit kommen total unsinnige zahlen in der statistik raus, weil overheal mit eingerechnet wird.
Und das wiederum scheinen viele hier ned zu kapieren, denn jede andere heilklasse heilt im endeffekt mehr damage weg als ein dok/sig da sie meist hauptsächlich die starken single target heals auf die tanks spammen und wenn zeit ist hots verteilen. 

nur weil in der statistik der dok/sig mithalten kann oder ein stück vorne ist, sagt das genau nüsse über die tatsächliche heilleistung aus

mfg


----------



## helado (13. Februar 2009)

siehe 5k wille bug? was das? oO


----------



## Wulfenson (13. Februar 2009)

helado schrieb:


> siehe 5k wille bug? was das? oO



gibt irgendeine möglichkeit wille (soweit ich weiß auch andere abis) auf annähernd 5k zu bringen
denke mal ein stack bug mit item swappen, genau ka habs ned probiert aber schon in mehreren foren drüber gelesen


----------



## heretik (13. Februar 2009)

Wulfenson schrieb:


> klar heilt man fast alle in der gruppe aber der heal wird ja auch schon gerechnet wenn man zb nur 1hp verloren hatt somit kommen total unsinnige zahlen in der statistik raus, weil overheal mit eingerechnet wird.



Öhm, sicher? Warum sollten für geheilte (und angezeigte) 250 Heal die vollen 1xxx gerechnet werden?


----------



## Wulfenson (13. Februar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Öhm, sicher? Warum sollten für geheilte (und angezeigte) 250 Heal die vollen 1xxx gerechnet werden?



100% bin ich mir bei der statistik wegen garnichts mehr sicher ^^ 
aber anders kann ich mir die zum teil sehr derben heilstatistiken nicht erklären, vor allem da ich meist heilfaul bin und dann trotzdem mit wahnsinns zahlen aussteig


----------



## alexdeto (13. Februar 2009)

Wulfenson schrieb:


> a) wenn dir die spells nicht passen such dir ne andre klasse gibt schließlich genug und dok/sig hatt außer Seelezerfetzen/ka  auch nichts das schnell viel heilt
> denn mitm grpheal kannst genau nüsse gegenheilen bei fokus damage
> 
> b) das is kein argument, denn wenn eure fetten heals instant wären könnt man gleich das spiel schrotten, außerdem solltest vielleicht nicht die langen casts auf weiche targets verschwenden die ohnehin in 3sek down sind
> ...


Schön das es Leute gibt die immernoch voll am Thema vorbei reden und eigentlich keinen Plan haben was mein Post vorher aussagen sollte. Dachte das hier isn Forum wo man sich mit erwachsenen Menschen normal unterhalten kann, anscheinend ist dsa aber net möglich da nur dummes geblubber bei raus kommt.

Les meinen Text noch mal, evtl. verstehst du es dann - das restliche gelaber von dir kannste dir sparen und lern mal gescheit zu Argumentieren anstatt irgendwelchen Mist zu schreiben der 0 auf die Thematik eingeht.

-Hrot

PS: Als Slayer stirbt man sowieso - es geht nur darum wieviel Gegner man noch mit nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (13. Februar 2009)

hört sich super an aber warum der fetch nerv =(


----------



## Geige (13. Februar 2009)

sry i-net hat gelagt!


----------



## EvilDivel (13. Februar 2009)

Habe die Patchnotes nur mal überflogen aber die hören sich schon sehr vielversprechend an, da bin ich mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoozaH (13. Februar 2009)

Yronnyn schrieb:


> Highlights für mich sind folgende:
> 
> WL Löwen Pet pull total nerf: 65ft und 30s recast(CB jetzt auch 30sec recast)



Das wiederum finde ich absolute Rindersuppe.. das war der einzige Grund für mich ein WL zu spielen.... ich könnte nur noch heulen..


----------



## Irn-Bru (13. Februar 2009)

> Das wiederum finde ich absolute Rindersuppe.. das war der einzige Grund für mich ein WL zu spielen.... ich könnte nur noch heulen..




leider haben die meisten WL nix anderes gemacht als zu fetchen. Z.B. in der Schlangenpassage wurde unser Bergungsteilträger mal von 3Wl ständig gefetcht, er ist nie dazu gekommen das Ding abzugeben(nenn mir eine Klasse oder eine Fähigkeit die das genauso effektiv könnte). Auch wenn diese Fähigkeit noch so viel Spaß macht sollte eigentlich jeder einsehen das diese Fähigkeit total op war(ist). Viele argumentieren damit das der Löwe ja erstmal hinlaufen muß und eh nix aushält. In der Realität sieht es aber meist so aus das die Löwen ignoriert werden da sie nicht als Kill für die Statistik gezählt werden und ca.90% der Spieler in random sc sind nun mal Killgeil. 

Viele haben damals nach einem nerf der Feuermagier und Zauberinnen geschrien, das Argument das diese nix aushalten und halt als erstes gekillt werden müssen hat damals für die meisten nicht gezählt und so kam der nerf...


----------



## Geige (13. Februar 2009)

also wenn du jetzt schon siehst das 3 WL euren träger nerven
warum unternimmst du/deine gruppe nichts gegen die löwen?

das dürfte nun wirklich nicht soo schwer sein!


----------



## Patso (13. Februar 2009)

instant grup heal is kacka dann bekommt man ja gar nix mal tot ( außer wen das ding cooldown bekommt xD )


----------



## Irn-Bru (13. Februar 2009)

> also wenn du jetzt schon siehst das 3 WL euren träger nerven
> warum unternimmst du/deine gruppe nichts gegen die löwen?
> 
> das dürfte nun wirklich nicht soo schwer sein!




das gleiche mal für die Feuermagier/Zauberinnen(vor dem Nerf):

Wenn ihr jetzt schon seht das die Feuermagier alles wegnuken,warum unternehmt ihr nix gegen sie.....


merkste was?


diese Arguemte haben damals für kaum jemand gezählt und tun es heute im Fall des WL auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (13. Februar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> leider haben die meisten WL nix anderes gemacht als zu fetchen. Z.B. in der Schlangenpassage wurde unser Bergungsteilträger mal von 3Wl ständig gefetcht, er ist nie dazu gekommen das Ding abzugeben(nenn mir eine Klasse oder eine Fähigkeit die das genauso effektiv könnte).(...)



Ich sag nur Chaosbarbar ... und seine ziehfertigkeit ... und wenn der Patch so live geht, dass der Chaosbarbar dafür nur noch eine sekunde castzeit hat und das im Laufen machen kann dann hab ich wirklich absolut keinerlei chance dem zu entkommen ... lächerlich sowas.

MfG Michael


----------



## Irn-Bru (14. Februar 2009)

ob er das während des Laufens machen kann weiss ich nicht....




> dann hab ich wirklich absolut keinerlei chance dem zu entkommen ... lächerlich sowas.




das weisst du ja wie sich zur Zeit Zerstörungsheiler fühlen. Ehe sie bemerkt haben das der Löwe auf sie zu läuft, was man in dem ganzen gewusel im sc schon mal spät bemerken kann, werden sie auch schon 150Fuss weit weggezogen und getötet. Und das ohne chance auf Überleben. 
Meist scharen sich ja in sicherer Entfernung (150 Fuss) ein paar andere Spieler um den weissen Löwen um die von ihm gefechten Spieler zu zerlegen.

wenigstens siehst du ein das es lächerlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wulfenson (14. Februar 2009)

alexdeto schrieb:


> Schön das es Leute gibt die immernoch voll am Thema vorbei reden und eigentlich keinen Plan haben was mein Post vorher aussagen sollte. Dachte das hier isn Forum wo man sich mit erwachsenen Menschen normal unterhalten kann, anscheinend ist dsa aber net möglich da nur dummes geblubber bei raus kommt.
> 
> Les meinen Text noch mal, evtl. verstehst du es dann - das restliche gelaber von dir kannste dir sparen und lern mal gescheit zu Argumentieren anstatt irgendwelchen Mist zu schreiben der 0 auf die Thematik eingeht.
> 
> ...



Möp

Argumentationsfähigkeit hatt nichts mit dem erwachsen sein zu tun, aber das nur am rande..

zu deinem post, 
er bestand zu 90% aus mimimi, sry aber ist fakt.
Denn so wie ich es sehe willst du bloß vorteile (siehe hohe Heals, die möglichst instant raushauen und auch noch nen arsch voll hots um den hohen heal Nichtmal anrühren zu müssen, aber ja nicht so nen Blödsinn wie seelenessenz oder ne andere Mechanik die deiner heilleistung grenzen auferlegt)

Dafür fand ich nach nochmaligen lesen, meine Antwort ziemlich freundlich und sachlich gehalten.

Aber wir können ja gern nochmal rekapitulieren:


> Also ich weiss ja nicht, aber bei mir aufm Server rennen die Sigis rum die wie bekloppten, teilen Schaden aus ohne ende, haben meistens doppelt so viel Heilung wie ein Runi (obwohl dieser die ganze Zeit HoTs, Heals und Grp-Heals raus haut)



Schaden ohne ende und doppelt soviel Heilleistung wie ein RP ?
diesbezüglich wüsst ich gern etwas genauere zahlen, denn meine Erfahrung zeigt bis jetzt das dok/sig meist nur 1/3 bis 2/3 des heals von RP/etc machen dafür aber meist eben auch 1/3 bis 2/3 des damage eines DD
Eben schwankend je nach gruppenzusammensetzung (eigene&gegner), Scenario und Skillung.
Dabei ist zu berücksichtigen das mit der richtigen skillung und Vorgehensweise auch volle Heilleistung eines RP erreichbar ist, dadurch aber so gut wie keine zeit bzw möglichkeit bleibt Damage anzurichten.

Damage und Heilleistung wie oben erwähnt, sind jedoch nur laut statistik gleich und meist eher rein theoretische zahlen.
Siehe Feuermagier und DoK scenarios wo beide fast immer lächerliche zahlen in der Statistik erreichen 


> und verrecken auch nicht da sie sich selbst fix hochheilen können. Selbst die DoK kriegen wir teilweise nicht mit 3-4 DDlern down weil der Heal zu stark ist von denen.



Fix selbst hochheilen?
was du meinst dürfte Seelenzerfetzen(ka wie das gegenstück vom sig heißt, glaub heilige wut oder so) sein
ist extrem leicht konter bar und gegen tanks sinnlos, sowie nur im Nahkampf ausführbar

3-4 DDler sollen Dok nicht downkriegen?
im fokus verrecken wir schnell
deswegen versteh ich das schonmal garnicht, nähere problembeschreibung wäre hier ebenfalls angebracht


> Genau das ist das Problem vom Runi und das ist warum ich Mythic nicht verstehe. Von wegen Runi ist die Heilerklasse #1 der Ordnung - das war evtl. mal vor den Nerfs. Mitlerweile dümpeln wir so rum und versuchen das abzugreifen was ein Sigi nicht schon komplett weg heilt.



Narf
Heilerklasse #1, wenn ich das schon seh.. aber was solls sachlich bleiben... falls du es noch ned mitbekommen hast aber es gibt 3 heilerklassen und bei keiner steht OP/IMBA/UBAR oder son scheiß in der beschreibung und soweit mir bekannt ist es auch von mythic so gewollt das alle 3 ziemlich gleich auf liegen beim healoutput sofern sie gleichgut spielen können und gleichwertiges equ vorweisen.

Dümpeln so rum?
ka auf welchem server du bist aber auf Middenland und Averland hab ich bis jetzt noch keinen RP weit hinter DoK/sig gesehn

Abgreifen was ein Sigi nicht schon komplett weg heilt?
ein? 1? einer heilt mal garnix, weder ein sigi noch ein dok noch ein rp noch irgendeine heilklasse
einer ist nunmal einfach zu leicht auszu damagen 



> Klar sobald nur ein AM oder ein Sigi (nicht full auf Heilung geskilleD) mit in der Gruppe/WB sind, dann kann man als Runi auch wieder schön heilen. Das ist aber eher die Ausnahme. Runis können über längere Distanz gut heilen, wenn es aber darum geht über kurzem Zeitraum viel und schnelle Heals raus zu hauen kann man uns in die Tonne treten da wir a) nicht die Spells dazu haben, b) die wichtigen Spells zu lange dauern zum Casten und



Grade RP und AM haben die spells um schnell viel zu heilen und deine angst davor das du nicht zum heilen kommst kapier ich ned
AM setzt nen instant auf das Target, du haust nen 3sek rein und Sig setzt hots
klar kanns vorkommen das deine cast ins leere läuft, aber das passiert allen mal
was glaubst wie oft ich schon verreckt bin bloß weil ich 0,1m außer range war und keinen damage und somit keinen heal machen konnte
also lern damit zu leben jede klasse hat vor und nachteile



> c) die paar HoTs die wir haben oftmals nicht gegen den Damage am Target ankommen.
> 
> Slayer ich komme!
> -Hrot



Die hots sollen ja auch keine damage spitzen abfangen und erfüllen ihren zweck wunderbar

mfg


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (14. Februar 2009)

Jeder Beitrag indem ein WL über den Fetchnerf weint versüßt mir den Tag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies ist ein Trollpost.


----------



## joekay (14. Februar 2009)

Ich würde mir mehr Sorgen über die ae-knockdown möglichkeit(en) des Slayers (wie sie der CB schon hat) machen als über fetch vom WL ;-) Das wird jedenfalls eine nette Würze in Massenschlachten beifügen.


----------



## heretik (14. Februar 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Chaosbarbar ... und seine ziehfertigkeit ... und wenn der Patch so live geht, dass der Chaosbarbar dafür nur noch eine sekunde castzeit hat und das im Laufen machen kann dann hab ich wirklich absolut keinerlei chance dem zu entkommen ... lächerlich sowas.
> 
> MfG Michael



Aber fein, dass Fetch! bisher absolut OK und keineswegs overpowered war... Ich meine, 1 Sekunde Casttime und im Laufen, OMG!


----------



## Astravall (14. Februar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Aber fein, dass Fetch! bisher absolut OK und keineswegs overpowered war... Ich meine, 1 Sekunde Casttime und im Laufen, OMG!



Das fetch nen nervt braucht da sag ich ja nix ... immerhin muste das Petaber  erst mal hin rennen ... und wenn man das Pet in die eigenen Reihen hat laufen sehen wusste man was blüht. Da konnte man es wenigstens kaltstellen vorher ... ich hab auch oft dieses Squig-Hornpet platt gemacht bevor es an mir dran war wegen dem rum gekicke.

Und ich hatte zumindest bisher mit den 2 sekunden castime ne minnimale chance den Chaosbarbar zu unterbrechen wenn ich die Tentakelanimation sah ... aber beides fetch und ranziehen vom Chaosbarbaren nun auf die kurze entfernung 1s und im laufen finde ich absolut übertrieben! Und das gilt für beide.

Nun hab ich keinlerei chance mehr ... ich fliege durch die Luft .. bekommen beim Aufprall nicht gerade wenig Schaden ... knockdown .. tot ... ja ganz toll -.-. Und ich habe absolut keinerlei möglichkeit dem zu entkommen.

MfG Michael


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (14. Februar 2009)

Ihr habt ja sicher die Vid's über die Klassen gesehen. Mir ist in all den Patchnotes nicht ganz klar wie die Heiler den zusätlichen Schaden in den
Griff bekommen sollen, wenn sie nicht gebufft werden. Verbessert mich wenn ich die Patchnotes nicht ordentlich gelesen habe.
Wir bekommen doch "nur" einen besserern "burst"-heal, oder ? . (hoher anfangs heal, geringere Ticks, Kürzere Zauberzeit). 

Sehe ich das so Richtig ?

(Hoffentlich ändern sie auch die stufe wann wir Gruppenheilung bekommen. Ich befürchte der Slayer/Spalta bekommt seinen
random ae schlag wesentlich früher)


----------



## Geige (14. Februar 2009)

Heiler sind im mom eh so stark,das sie nicht wirklich noch gebuffed gehören!


----------



## Sam28 (14. Februar 2009)

Bei den Heilern werden am meisten Bugs gefixt, dazu kommen je nach Klasse ein paar Aufwertungen, dazu wird der Grpheal verbessert und dieser Heal und Hot etwas umgeändert, weiter ist da noch nichts großes.
Es wurde aber von Mythic gesagt, das sie die Heiler überarbeiten wollen, was aber wohl noch dauern wird.


----------



## heretik (14. Februar 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Nun hab ich keinlerei chance mehr ... ich fliege durch die Luft .. bekommen beim Aufprall nicht gerade wenig Schaden ... knockdown .. tot ... ja ganz toll -.-. Und ich habe absolut keinerlei möglichkeit dem zu entkommen.



Du nimmst Schaden beim Aufprall? Hö?

Sorry, aber irgendwie stellen sich die BWs, die ich ziehe, ein wenig geschickter an als du. Aber das findest du auch noch raus, nur Mut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOrldBasch0R (14. Februar 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Chaosbarbar ... und seine ziehfertigkeit ... und wenn der Patch so live geht, dass der Chaosbarbar dafür nur noch eine sekunde castzeit hat und das im Laufen machen kann dann hab ich wirklich absolut keinerlei chance dem zu entkommen ... lächerlich sowas.
> 
> MfG Michael



Wie wäre es mal mit max dmg und dann laufen dot nuke und down?


----------



## ~Odin~ (14. Februar 2009)

Dann ist das eben so geändert worden. Ich finds gut. Jetzt haben die Tanks eine weitere wichtige Rolle bekommen und man muss wesentlich mehr aufpassen das der Barbar/WL nicht zu weit an die eigenen Reihen herankommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht das ganze anspruchsvoller. Wie genau sich die ganzen Änderungen auswirken sehen wir ja dann auf dem Testserver. Sollte es zu stark sein, schriebt ein Ticket und wenn as genug Leute machen wird sich Mythic schon was einfallen lassen. Gibt den Testserver ja nicht ohne Grund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (15. Februar 2009)

Der WL wird einfach über deinen Kopf hüpfen und den Heiler pummeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Änderungen find ich allerdings auch gut...

MfG


----------



## Ziez (15. Februar 2009)

Das ransaugen des CB ist halb so wild, wenn man danach gegen den knockdown immun wäre.


----------



## Wulfenson (15. Februar 2009)

Die HK dürfen bissl meckern wegen dem rüssi ignore nerf der jedoch mehr als gerechtfertigt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
HK is numal stoff killer und soll ned Tanks wegmoschn, und WL dürften ja nach wie vor schnell down gehn.


Generell meine ich das keine der Änderungen am Balance ein Ungleichgewicht herstellen wird,
also ignoriert die Balance Sachen erstmal und wartet ab ob die überhaupt so live gehn, 
freut euch lieber über die ganzen Bugfixes, die neuen Reittiere und das verbesserte Craftingsystem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aranai (15. Februar 2009)

Und der Maschinist erfreut sich einem Hauch von Nichts...
Oder doch, mit den Ressi Anpassungen ticken meinde Dots vll mal höher als 80 bei nem Tank.


----------



## soefsn (16. Februar 2009)

Hoffe jetzt kommen endlich bald mal die Deutschen Notes dazu raus. Sollten ja so langsam damit mal fertig sein.


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Februar 2009)

Naja Sterntaler meinte mal das die übersetzter so ca 3000 Zeichen (oder waren es Wörter) pro Tag Arbeitspensum haben, das wären bei 17.000 Wörter in den Patchnotes dann doch ein wenig Zeit, gebt ihnen noch eine Woche ^^


----------



## Snowhawk (16. Februar 2009)

nur mal als Anmerkung eines Squigtreibers:
Ein Hornpet auf ne Casterklasse zu schicken ist selten dämlich. Da Teil ist anfälliger als die anderen Pets gegen Magie.
BWs werden immer vom Tankpet belästigt... das kann so schön niederschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (16. Februar 2009)

Bevor dein Pet bei uns ist, bist du als Treiba doch schon längst im Dreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic
Der Patch wird auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht. freue mich schon auf das neue Gebiet, das neue Dungeon und meinen Spaltaspalter(Slayer) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asatori (16. Februar 2009)

Hrm, die Änderungen bezüglich der Gruppenheals gefallen mir mal so gar nicht -.-

Vermutlich werd ich als Runi nun auch gezwungen, auf Gruppenheal zu skillen... Obwohl ich es absolut schlecht finde, sich hinter ner Wand zu verstecken, und den Gruppenheal zu spammen, ohne seine Verbündeten zu sehen.. Aber der Heal is jetzt schon stark, mit dem Buff wird man wohl den Gruppenheal wählen müssen...


Im Allgemeinen find ich die Patch-Notes aber super, find ich klasse, dass da so viel gearbeitet wird!


----------



## Rorgak (16. Februar 2009)

Nunja seit dem die Patchnotizen bekannt sind, bemerkt man einen ungewöhnlich hohes auftreten von Sigis in den SZs, meist im Rudel 4-5. Jo die spammen Gruppenheal und hauen alles klein....wird das wohl so auch im t4 werden?!?!


----------



## Wamboland (16. Februar 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Nunja seit dem die Patchnotizen bekannt sind, bemerkt man einen ungewöhnlich hohes auftreten von Sigis in den SZs, meist im Rudel 4-5. Jo die spammen Gruppenheal und hauen alles klein....wird das wohl so auch im t4 werden?!?!



Ich hab mir meinen am Samstag gemacht und bissel gespielt - ist nun 10/R10 und rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Als Twink macht der echt Fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auch wenn es mit Ritter+Siggi+Runi doch arg easy war fast alles in den T1 SZ zu killen was Destro dort aufgefahren hat ^^ - erst ab 1+ Gruppen wurds gefährlich *g*)


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2009)

Die Meleeheiler waren schon immer bissel OP. Heilung durch Schaden ist gerade in PvP-Spielen eine etwas trickreiche Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soefsn (18. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Die Meleeheiler waren schon immer bissel OP. Heilung durch Schaden ist gerade in PvP-Spielen eine etwas trickreiche Sache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verdammt wo bleiben denn die übersetzen Patchnotes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## heretik (18. Februar 2009)

soefsn schrieb:


> Verdammt wo bleiben denn die übersetzen Patchnotes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Muss eh erstmal alles durch den Test Server. Bis dahin ist noch Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

